# Bitumen felt roof.



## JackR-D (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has any experience in built up bitumen felt roofing but any help is appreciated.

Due to a rise in temperature in the uk, the cap sheet minerals are lifting off when you walk over the laid felt.

Was just wandering if anyone had any tips on how to stop this happening?

Thanks.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Newly laid or older roofs?


----------

